# related to a country star



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

Guys you wouldn't believe what i am about to tell you, it ends up im related to gordon lightfoot. He is my ouncle, my dads first cousin. I just found out about it yesterday.. perdy interesting. But Im not a fan of country music...
I guess even though hes my ouncle i gues that doesn't mean i have to start liking country does it??


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...to the best of my knowledge, gordie has never been mistaken for a country singer.

nonetheless, congratulations. gordon lightfoot is a canadian institution and folk icon.

-dh


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

thx, but i dont know any of his songs either, i guess thats perdy bad, isn't it, lol Well then if he isn't country I gues i should buy one of his cd's


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Gordon is Canada!! 

I would be honoured to call him a relative.

You're trying to say you've never heard "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" or "Sundown"? Come to think of it, I'm gonna listen to some right now.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i am honoured to call him my relitave, i might of heard those songs but i might of forgotten the names. I am goin to buy one of his cd's when i got to the mall wich will be soon cuz i have to go school shopping:frown:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

back to school..... hmmm..try to stay awake in english class this year...


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey SP06
No his music is not country..........it's worse..........its folk!!!!!!!!!:tongue: 
Benee Wafers


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Hey SP06
> No his music is not country..........it's worse..........its folk!!!!!!!!!:tongue:
> Benee Wafers


I wouldn't label it anything other than
1) Great Music 
2) Canadiana
3) should be required listening if you are Canadian


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> I wouldn't label it anything other than
> 1) Great Music
> 2) Canadiana
> 3) should be required listening if you are Canadian


....singer/songwriter, and a true master of the artform. we need to be careful of labelling, and then dismissing anything that might fall under that label (eg i hate country, i hate folk etc)

-dh


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey pauls s I dont think that will be possible staying awake in english... :tongue: Ya i hear his music is good, I will buy his cd and hope i like it. I got Gordons phone # to call him... But im kinda nervous to call it. singer/ song writers are really busy, i think...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love Gordon Lightfoot.


I was only familiar with his radio hits until I saw an "Intimate and Interactive" concert on Much More Music a couple of years ago.


Since then I have become a big fan.

If You Could Read My Mind is just beautiful.

Also, he has a masterful band. These guys can play.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Lightfoot is a Canadian Icon, he is one of the great singer/songwriters and I agree that you try not to put him in a specific genre. He is capable and has done a lot of different styles and is repected for what he has to say. I would be proud to be related to him...


BTW ... I found english a hard class to get into until we got into modern song and poetry, then they got my interest... :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

And yes, you have to start listening to country music whether you like it or not. Its mandatory.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Uncle Gord has never had a hit on the country charts but many on the pop charts. He's also a very deft guitarist. Stylewise he's his own man. He could teach us all a thing or two about music and the english language.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey guys, How come listening to country is mandatory?? And i guess im goin to have to listen in my english class if i want to get any where don't i?:tongue:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

because there is something to be learned there, just like jazz or classical..... all music has something to offer....


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks PaulS. Roots. Origins. Everything comes from somewhere. A lot of stuff relates back to country. If you want to make something new you have to first understand what makes the old one work.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Baba Rumraisin said:


> Thanks PaulS. Roots. Origins. Everything comes from somewhere. A lot of stuff relates back to country. If you want to make something new you have to first understand what makes the old one work.



it allows for an interesting journey, now you have been given a "roadmap" by your fretmates here, I only found in my late 30s. check out the early americana songs ( derivatives from English,Scottish and Irish folk songs) and most defintily blues ( the grandfather to rock ) especially people like Robert Johson, Muddy Waters, Mississipi John Hurt, Lighting Hopkins, 

It will make your journey through music so much more rewarding and enjoying.

never limit yourself with one or two genres of music :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

smashing_pumpkins_06 said:


> hey guys, How come listening to country is mandatory?? And i guess im goin to have to listen in my english class if i want to get any where don't i?:tongue:


...here's the trick: avoid mainstream/terrestrial radio like the plague. it has been playing the same six songs since 1966, and has turned people off not only specific genres of music, but music altogether, and has managed to almost eradicate what little musical curiosity previously existed among mainstream audiences.

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> because there is something to be learned there, just like jazz or classical..... all music has something to offer....


what about hip hop? if it even classifies as music, all i can get out of it is this how not to be a band.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dat's It*

Well, if he's a relative I would make a phone call and get him drunk around a campfire to enjoy his live rockabilty, folkabilty, coun...you get the picture:food-smiley-004: !!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> what about hip hop? if it even classifies as music, all i can get out of it is this how not to be a band.


...more of an "art form", really, and aimed at a fairly specific demographic. it has at least some of its roots in early beat poetry and, intentionally or not, shares some rhythmic structure with bluegrass.

there are many reasons why rap and hip hop may not be your cup of tea, but i must admit that i shudder every time someone to whom this genre doesn't appeal uses that as a rationale to say that it, therefore, sucks.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...more of an "art form", really, and aimed at a fairly specific demographic. it has at least some of its roots in early beat poetry and, intentionally or not, shares some rhythmic structure with bluegrass.
> 
> there are many reasons why rap and hip hop may not be your cup of tea, but i must admit that i shudder every time someone to whom this genre doesn't appeal uses that as a rationale to say that it, therefore, sucks.
> 
> -dh


True.

Just because it sucks to me, doesn't mean it does to others.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Who cares if it doesn't suck to others?
If it sucks to you then it sucks period.
Benee


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*It sucks?*

Here we get to the question of whether art is subjective or objective. I feel it has to be subjective. There is no place in art for an objective viewpoint. Obviously there is something in rap and hip-hop that appleals to a large amount of people otherwise it wouldn't be so popular. Personally I really enjoyed Rage Against the Machine and the lyrics they had before becoming Audioslave. There's poetry there. That said, then there's the "Meat Dress", anyone remember that? Now that sucked!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Chingy - Balla Baby said:


> I like them black, white, puerto ricon, or haitian,
> like japanese, chinese, or even asian, (okay)
> don't matter what colour on this occasion, (fo sho)
> like smoke take a hit of what I'm blazin,
> ...


Now this is a form of music that is solely based on lyrics, because there is no instruments.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't get me wrong I'm not saying here that any particular type of music sucks.In reference to Milkmans comment of 25/5........." must admit that i shudder every time someone to whom this genre doesn't appeal uses that as a rationale to say that it, therefore, sucks............" 
I'm just saying that if it sucks to the beholder then it sucks. If I think it sucks then that is relevant if a 100 million other people think differently that's o.k. but it's irrelevant, to me.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Exactly. Music is a subjective thing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not saying here that any particular type of music sucks.In reference to Milkmans comment of 25/5........." must admit that i shudder every time someone to whom this genre doesn't appeal uses that as a rationale to say that it, therefore, sucks............"
> I'm just saying that if it sucks to the beholder then it sucks. If I think it sucks then that is relevant if a 100 million other people think differently that's o.k. but it's irrelevant, to me.
> Benee Wafers


...that was my comment. i'll stand by it. 

anyone who claims that an entire genre of music "sucks" is certainly welcome to that opinion, as well as any stigma that comes with it.

-dh


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Gord*

Hey lightfoot is a Canadian institution..................a great storyteller and a true ambassador for music from the Great White North.

Ray


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

hey I thought all country stars are related...ever seen the movie Deliverance?


----------

